# Furring strips ok?



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

No problem but the strapping was probably nailed up.Go back and put a screw at each joist intersection.
Make sure you pull all the staples.It's very aggrevating to find you missed one while holding a sheet of drywall up there.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Apr 13, 2009)

Great, thanks!
And certain screws? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just any 1 5/8" #6 or #8 screws will work.Where the strapping laps on a joist try to keep them as far away from the lap as possible so you don't split the end of the board.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If they are two nails per jpist it is standard installation in my area. Unfortunately screws are more likely to split those one bye threes than nails are. What you show is standard insulation, just did it and put 5/8" firecode on it at about 80 lbs per sheet, no worries. Ron


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Rons got a point and they are usually put up in this area with ring shanks which hold prettu well but I feel better just going back and putting a #6 screw in each intersection. Never had an issue with the drywall doing it this way.Once you put the sheets up and (if ) the nails start to pull some your in deep chit.It's cheap insuarance and does not take long or cost much..


----------



## 88rxn/a (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the advice! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

